# Worst Comes to worse, what happens if I fail?



## ChaosTheory (1 Dec 2006)

Hey there, I am in ROTP and this is my first semester and I am in Civilian University.  As finals approach I keep wondering this question.

This isn't quiet the situation I am in with one of my classes.

So basically, what happens if you are in a class and you try as hard as you can.  You do all the homework early and keep checking it over so.  No matter how much you study you cannot understand the material in this class.  You ask for help from friends, the T.A.s, tutors and the professor and you just cannot understand it.  After writing the final and the marks are bell curved, you fail the class.  

I heard we have to pay for our tuition for that class if we fail, but that is not what I am worried about.  Since we have to get our degrees in four years, that leaves no room for failing a class.  So what happens if worst comes to worst you fail a class?  

Thank you.


----------



## DVessey (1 Dec 2006)

You will get thrown into the pit of fire. No failing!!
just kidding..

What kind of course is this? Is it a pre req for other courses? People on this board might be able to point you in the direction to some helpful material.

I've heard of people around here (RMC) taking courses by correspondence, with RMC or some other university, if necessary.

five courses per semester? must be nice. I had seven last semester, six this semester and another six next semester


----------



## ChaosTheory (1 Dec 2006)

This class is just philosophy, an intro class on knowledge and reality and the only reason i am taking it is because i need a writing breadth for my computing science degree, it is not a prerequisite for me for anything.


----------



## Ranger Al (6 Mar 2007)

If its only a elective then it should be no problem as such. Contact your SEM, explain the situation. If you are failing the course they will try to find help for you; however, if you failed the course you will have to do an extra course in a later semester at your own expense. I had that problem myself there last semester.


----------



## ChaosTheory (6 Mar 2007)

I was just curious as to what the CF has done to other ROTP students in the past, that this situation has happened to.  This doesn't apply to me, I am just curious over the answer.

What happens for some reason that a student needs to do an extra semester, say because of mandatory CO-OP or because of some other situation that forces them to must do an extra semester?


----------



## Ranger Al (6 Mar 2007)

I'm not sure about an extra semester. . . I know I signed a contract that said they would pay for a set amount of years. I would assume (based on nothing) that if you HAVE to do another semester you have to. It may be possible that you would complete a distance course while on EWAT somewhere... But the best thing to do is ask your SEM.


----------

